# Heater Inlet Hose Quick Connector for 2014 Cruze 2.0 Turbo Diesel



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello.

I need the Heater Inlet Hose Quick Connector that connects the Inlet Heater Hose (GM Part 13251460/ Opel 1818497) to the block [see pictures (Indicated by "1")]. I cannot seem to find a part number for the connectors through any of the GM/Chevrolet Parts websites. I have searched the Internet to no avail. I am wondering if someone has a wrecked Cruze Diesel or knows the whereabouts of one or knows how to get these Quick Connectors.

Please HELP!

Thank you.

Craig L.
Phoenix, AZ










Pictures of my car:


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

i have a parts car. PM me.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Bvogt said:


> i have a parts car. PM me.


I sent a PM. I hope I did it right!


----------

